# site traffic since the change



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Tell me to mind my own if you please @Lorian

But purely out of interest how has the new layout affected site traffic? (if at all)

Posting seems to have slowed down a fair bit from what I can gather? Maybe I'm wrong? I'm still struggling to get a feel for this new layout to be honest.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Tell me to mind my own if you please @Lorian
> 
> But purely out of interest how has the new layout affected site traffic? (if at all)
> 
> Posting seems to have slowed down a fair bit from what I can gather? Maybe I'm wrong? I'm still struggling to get a feel for this new layout to be honest.


I agree. Think it may have something to do with popular threads no longer available.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

We really need that New Posts widget back at the top of the home page. I've noticed I'm posting/using the site a lot less now simply because I can't be bothered to go through all the forums looking for interesting thread titles, can imagine most other users here have had the same train of thought.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Agree ^

The menus are too wide on the homepage, I literally have to scroll for ages on mobile, it's just too much effort.

For this type of layout, a newest post widget is essential.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> We really need that New Posts widget back at the top of the home page. I've noticed I'm posting/using the site a lot less now simply because I can't be bothered to go through all the forums looking for interesting thread titles, can imagine most other users here have had the same train of thought.


It's now the "new content" button


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

There has been an influx of new people choosing to use there first posts as spam/sourcing. quite annoying.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

who did we merge with in the end? has the merge been completed? I thought traffic would off gone up


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> We really need that New Posts widget back at the top of the home page. I've noticed I'm posting/using the site a lot less now simply because I can't be bothered to go through all the forums looking for interesting thread titles, can imagine most other users here have had the same train of thought.


it really cuts down on people posting sh1t for the sake of posting,i prefer it tbh...all the decent forums have the same set up..


----------

